# Difference in Litespeed C1, c2, c3 models?



## MJCBH

Hi all,
I've been looking at some Litespeed frames (mostly because I think they are great looking; I haven't ridden one yet). I was wondering what the difference is in the different models (other than the integrated seatpost). I'm assuming they use different grades of carbon, etc. It looks like the C1 is the top model because it's more expensive. FWIW, I'm a 5'6 female racer who also does a lot of long endurance rides.
Thanks for any info!


----------



## redmasi

MJCBH said:


> ".... I'm assuming they use different grades of carbon, etc..".


Different grades of workmanship? Found this C3 review interesting. http://glorycycles.blogspot.com/2010/06/litespeed-archon-c3-carbon-review-by.html

_"If you look carefully at the finish of the Archon C3 frame you will notice Litespeed's focus was on the frame design and not as much on production. Our test bikes 3K weave was a little messy in some places and even patched over with visible layers of carbon fabric. Many bikes in this price range are painted over for this very reason and few have as much nude carbon exposed as the C3 so this is understandable. Do not look to the C3 if you are after Italian style craftsmanship." _


----------

